
Anti-vaxxers of the digital world: Those who turn off Windows Update - kensai
https://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2017/05/windows-update-keep-it-on/
======
andreasgonewild
Kind of makes you wonder who the ignorant, coward, order-following child-
killers for profit of the digital world are. Running Windows Update doesn't
really compare.

~~~
vectorEQ
haha well put. think most ppl disabled updates because of piracy to be honest.
don't think ppl are anti vaxxers because they get vaccines on the black market
xP

